# Clogged ears, too much wax, stuck water, or something ...



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Any solutions? DH has me putting olive oil in my ear. This is going on for a week already and no help. This started after a shower. Am getting tired of being virtually deaf in one ear (really ... it sounds like everyone is talking from a distance). Will take any advice offered ...


----------



## Rowan Tree (Apr 21, 2006)

Have you tried ear candling? They are usually sold a health food stores. Works great to clean out ears!


----------



## sphinx (Mar 13, 2003)

second ear candling. I was going to say i'd pour some hydrogen peroxide in there. but then i read this: http://www.entnet.org/healthinfo/ears/earwax.cfm


----------



## mommy2cias (Feb 6, 2006)

I had that happen once. I thought it was wax build-up, and ended up going to the dr. b/c of it. It wasn't wax, it was fluid behind my eardrum.

But if it is stuck water, try rubbing alcohol(which the link above suggested too). It works great.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Rubbing alcohol in your ear might work if it is basically swimmer's ear. The warm olive oil is a good thing too, for an oversupply of wax. It will work it's way out in most cases, just avoid using q-tips.

My ears get really bad, and I have to go to the doctor to have the wax removed. It might be worth a call, the relief is absolutely worth an office visit.


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

I *totally* recommend ear candling too! I get a lot of gunk in my ears as a result of excema in the ear canal, and I get dh to candle them regularly. It feels soooooo good afterwards!

(Oh, and no digging around in your ears - but you knew that of course







)


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Throkmorton*
My ears get really bad, and I have to go to the doctor to have the wax removed. It might be worth a call, the relief is absolutely worth an office visit.

Me, too. I have to go every two or three years and have my ears flushed out. I produce an enormous amount of ear wax, the willow garlic oil just doesn't help.


----------



## tcady (Aug 22, 2008)

If none of the above solutions work, It could be due to allergies, sinusitus, or an ear infection. If it is an infection a Dr needs to prescribe antibiotics. If the infection is old, and has already gone, the Dr may need to lance the ear drum to relieve the pressure of the fluid build up in the ear canal behind the ear drum. He will put a dab of deadening ointment on it to relieve pain, then lance it with a tiny scalpel, right in his office, and then yellow fluid (pus) will drain out for a few days and it will heal back up and your ear will feel great and you will hear agian with no pressure issues. You can also try this easy solution if it is just sinuses, in which case you had a recent stuffy nose real bad, I found the solutions here: home that can relieve clogged sinus pressure and pain way up in the inner ear canal sinuses:


----------

